# Pain relief from what feels like a burning-nerve in shoulder



## Denise1952 (Jul 26, 2014)

this is far from the incision for my pacemaker, like about 5 inches, but it is just to the point of throbbing, burning sensation and I can't do anything but lay here and pray it goes away.  My shoulder has had this intermittently since surgery, but not this bad.

Does anyone know the safest, over the counter remedy I might take to help with this sort of pain?

denise PS it hurts enough that I can't bring myself to even get dressed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

Aleve works well for most pain, but it's a NSAID and should be taken with food as instructed.  I use it once in awhile when I really need it, but try not to take it too often.


----------



## d0ug (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish I had the magic bullet or the answer. I like PEMF for pain but with a pacemaker that is out of the question.
If you know someone who does Aromatherapy they might suggest some oils that might do the trick. Good luck I think we are all feeling you pain.


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2014)

Denise, I get a burning pain leading from my spine to my shoulder, caused by spinal stenosis. See if your sister can massage the area for about five minutes. It really helps mine. You might be able to do it yourself, but you need to be able to relax your whole body as much as possible. It might help some. :wave:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2014)

I would call the doctor for this level of pain.  Hope you feel relief soon!


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

If it is a pain being caused by a nerve, I really do not know of anything over the counter that would help. I used to get a burning pain in my calves that would last for hours and even keep me awake. This was from sitting in the same position for long periods of time when I was flying. Being the pilot, I could not just leave the flight deck for any long periods or even take several breaks to just get up and walk around. I know my pain is probably not the same as your's, but I tried several medications before finding the one that did the trick and it was "Icy Hot." I liked using the patches, but the First Officer said that I was stinking up the cockpit. Later, I discovered that the socks that people with Diabetes wear also help prevent really bad pain.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2014)

Tiger Balm Pain Relieving patches work well.  I always keep those on hand after  working in the yard. 
They pass the smell test too.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2014)

There isn`t any kind of rash associated with it,is there? It really sounds exactly like Shingles feels. If it`s not Shingles,then yes,I would definitely say it sounds like nerve pain. I would see a doctor-and yes,I know you`re in a brand new place,but given you`ve just had this pacemaker issue,getting in to see a new doc ASAP is probably for the best.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson might have a good suggestion. I had severe pain even before my rash broke out. Couldn't lay on my side for weeks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry I couldn't get back to you guys, thank you all for your replies.  I spent another 7 hours in emergency, just couldn't handle the burning pain in my shoulder, so called a pharmicist who said call my doctor office, and the doctor on call was my own Cardio.  He got right on the phone with me and wanted me in to be tested further.  The emergency doc was consulting with my cardio through the day, and we eliminated more things.  I had a cat-scan, never had one of those, and talk about weird.  Some of you will know about them.  Anyway, no answer on "what it is" but got some pills to relieve pain until I can be examined by an orthopedic doc, or neurologist.  I'd go straight to a chiro, or something alternative but no insurance to cover, and definitely not enough dough.

They all "think" it is the joints in my shoulder, and they are saying in surgery my shoulder could have been in a position (without me realizing because of being halfway "out")  I can't remember what all they said today.  As many of you know, it is hard to "only" have something to cover up the pain, rather than an answer to the cause, and how to work on that cause, not cover it up.

But that's all I know right now, except it is sure good to be with my sister, and she stayed with me, except for a few times I was able to run her off so she wouldn't get too burned out waiting around that dang place.

I'm gonna go to bed/sleep but just wanted to check in and saw so many responses so had to reply, thank you all and talk to you tomorrow denise


----------



## Harley (Jul 28, 2014)

Just something that has happened to me, although I have not had surgery on my shoulder..But, sitting at puter or on phone, makes my should start hurting because of my posture..My Doc suggested I get up every twenty minutes, and to also make sure my ergonomics are okay.

Sorry to hear you've been in such pain..Nerve pain is horrible..Have you ever thought of a chiropractor? 

Missed seeing you..Get well soon!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hope the pain goes away pronto!  And the mention of shingles makes advise all over 60 to get the vaccine.  I have relatives who have suffered with shingles and it really diminished their overall quality of life...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 29, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hope the pain goes away pronto!  And the mention of shingles makes advise all over 60 to get the vaccine.  I have relatives who have suffered with shingles and it really diminished their overall quality of life...



Good advice. I got Shingles when I was about 55 so my doctor had not even recommended I get the shot yet. I tell everybody to get it because Shingles is definitely something you DON`T want. I know there are people who don`t believe in getting the vaccine but I can only say that those are people who have never had Shingles.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2014)

I told my kids to consider getting the shots and my son told me the doctor said they don't give the shots if you are under 60. I'm going to ask my dr. If I need to get the shot now that I've had them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

Last time I saw an ad up at my pharmacy, they wanted 100 bucks for the vaccine and my ins. doesn't cover it so right now, I don't have a choice.

I did want to mention the pain in my shoulder hasn't been back, so the pills they gave me for pain are just sitting in the drawer.  I did some sorting and moving of boxes from my truck to storage yesterday with no after-effects, so good so far.  Another thing I've noticed is I am not having the "shock" sensations in my bod.  I have several going on but they are gone as far as I can tell.  I am hoping it's because of the gelatin I drink every day.  I think the thing in my shoulder was a joint that got outa place during surgery.  Doesn't seem to be out of place now, we'll see I guess.

I have heard enough about shingles to NEVER want them, maybe I'll be lucky, or maybe I'll hit the jackpot and be able to afford the vaccine.  denise

PS Thanks all, for sharing your stuff with me


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2014)

:rose:.. Good to hear you are doing better and best of wishes going forward.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks Bonnie, I think I mentioned earlier, a lot of my problems (I am sure) have been stress-related.  I'm amazed at some of the things we can worry ourselves into (speaking for myself I mean).   I just want to get a handle on living one day at a time, and really making the best of it, looking on the bright side etc.  Gratitude lists help hugs, denise


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh how could I not seeing those pups!!  That's the sort I'd like to have when I am settled in  White fluffies, like my Toney-girl was


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm glad the pain in your shoulder disappeared, and I hope it goes away for good!! Keep up the gelatin drink...it really is good for you! So good for you, Denise! Did you ever try an arthritis rub in crème for pain? That can take the edge off of it. I really wouldn't worry too much about shingles...I am sure your dr would have picked up on this.
Good luck to you. Sending you a healing light!


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

nwlady------What pills were you given? Also, most insurances cover the Shingles vaccine. I got mine some 3 years ago, I believe, at my doctor's office. I also see signs at Walgreens that they give the shot. If you do not have insurance, (I thought the new law mandated it, but am probably wrong), but you have a credit card, you should really consider it. I knew of a friend of mine who's brother had Shingles and he was in constant agony. Couldn't sleep and lost a lot of weight and just generally in poor health. I haven't seen the brother for awhile, but now that I remember him, I am going to call or e-mail my friend and ask how his brother is doing.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 1, 2014)

they just gave me motrin & hydrocodon/tylenol.  I will call about my insurance but I don't think it covers the vaccine.  Worth checking into though.  I hear so much about the Shingles it scares me, even my X husband had them and he was never a whiner, trust me, he whined and I don't blame anyone that does.  They have to be horrible


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 1, 2014)

You are correct oldman,the law does mandate that we all have insurance now but when I got the quote for what it would cost to insurance just me (and for very minimal coverage at that) I said forget it-I`ll pay the penalty. Not eligible for Medicare for 11 more months,going to just have to take my chances....Prety irritating that for 34 years (me) and 40+ years (hubby) we paid (or had paid for us,by our own company) an extra amount mandated by the Union to provide us with medical coverage after retirement. Of course,our Union ended up with financial issues,as most did,and the coverage is only available at a cost of $1,200 per month. Not in our budget!


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

OK, I may be wrong about this, but if your income makes it impossible for you to buy, I believe there is a free plan of some sort. Someone will need to check it out at healthcare.gov, I believe is the website. I did some exploring on the site a while back, just to be nosey and I agree that it is inexpensive, but if someone on these plans becomes seriously ill and uses the plan, until they pay their out of pocket costs, WOW!!


----------



## Misty (Aug 2, 2014)

So happy that your pain is gone, Dear Friend.  :bighug: You are Blessed with your Sister and all the Love and Support she
 gives you and you can count on it being there.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 7, 2014)

My daughter has burning and feeling like ice water in veins
Apparently nerve damage She takes Gabapentin (Lyrica) on Dr's script


----------



## Rainee (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Phantom.. is that Gabapentin or as you say (Lyrica) available in Australia?
Thats what I have nerve damage behind both knees and my doc says there is no cure 
and nothing to help relieve the pain.. now I know this is not true as have a friend in Kentucky 
who takes Gabapentin for her neuropathy.. which doc told me I had peripheral neuropathy.. so if your daughter 
can get them I should be able to as well.. or change my doc.. I have had this pain for 5 yrs now and had enough. 
its driving me silly as panadol don`t do a thing.. thanks for sharing and I am happy I saw your post.. so maybe I can 
get some relief.. How are you and Maureen keeping?


----------

